# Who is More Athletic Chris Kaman or Chris Bosh



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Keep in mind They have the Same Vertical Leap. Kaman does a Mile in less than 6:00 minutes and is ambdexterious. and has better lane agility than Bosh.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Kaman's vertical is 30.5 and Bosh's is 33.0. Bosh, mostly because of his wingspan, and style.


----------



## a_ndrew3000 (May 19, 2003)

im not sure...u r gonna get a bunch of people saying bosh because he has more "upside"


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

its obvious ur just making this thread to make urself feel better about having kaman and not bosh 


no but really i have no idea


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

well, Kaman is white and Bosh is Black...

so ..BOSH !!

hehe.. I know, I don't like it either..

but it's a given fact


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Wha---a *Balla123456789* thread with no pictures yet????


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Bosh


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Wha---a *Balla123456789* thread with no pictures yet????


hahah true that.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

duh CHRIS BOSH


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Chris Bosh


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

bosh


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> its obvious ur just making this thread to make urself feel better about having kaman and not bosh
> 
> 
> no but really i have no idea


this might very well sums it all up :laugh:


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't think it's as cut and dry as people might think. People just automatically go with the black guy when compared to the white guy.

The vertical jump says very little in this case. 33 to 30 in favor of Bosh - neither is spectacular. But who's is more impressive? A 33 inch vert on a player that weighs about 215lbs, or a 30 inch vert of a player over 250lbs? If Bosh were to gain another 40lbs to match Kaman, would he still jump as high? I doubt it. I think Kaman's vert is more impressive than Bosh's.

I don't think athleticism is really a big deal in either guys favor. I think Bosh is hands down the better prospect though, as he is more versatile on the basketball court.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Kaman's vertical is 30.5 and Bosh's is 33.0. Bosh, mostly because of his wingspan, and style.


Bosh's wingspan and style make him more athletic? Since when does the length of your arms or the way you play make you more athletic?

Neither one's a freak, but neither one's a bad athlete, either. Bosh might have a slight edge as far as quickness and jumping ability goes, but Kaman's a lot stronger, which also counts for something.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I think it is probably Bosh...


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Whos more athletic u guys think, Brent Barry or Wesley Person?


----------

